# Received ASD Diagnosis for Son - Do I need a Statement?**Update - advice please**



## roxie78

Hi, after several years of appointments, moving house, more appointments and assesments etc my son (4.5) finally got his diagnosis of ASD a few weeks ago. (high functioning) He starts reception in mainstream school in reception (where he is just finishing his year at nursery at the same school). He will get a lady from the local Inclusion Support team visit him on and off at school for the 1st 8 weeks then after that they will review it again to see if she is still needed.

However nobody has mentioned anything about Statements to me but I keep seeing it mentioned on various websites time and time again and I'm not sure if I need to do anything to get it or if they would of mentioned it when they gave him his diagnosis? 

I personally think he is going to need lots of help as not only is he starting 'big school' etc but at the moment he isnt toilet trained due to various reasons but mainly he suffers from chronic constipation which I am trying to sort with Movicol but its not working all the time and I somehow feel I've got to toilet train him now before he starts in September! He doesn't tell me when he needs to go either so I dread to think what he is going to be like at school with all those distractions all day!


----------



## mummy2o

My son wasn't toilet trained when he started school. He picked it up over night more or less just after he got into year 1. It was like he suddenly knew what he had to do. Since then he only had a couple of accidents and that was in the very cold weather we had and he was outside horse riding, and his riding teacher wouldn't get him off the horse quick enough! One thing he doesn't do is say and just goes which use to frustrate his teachers, but now he can wait long now. So I wouldn't worry to much about toilet training.

As for a statement I would recommend getting one. Especially if he has other issues than just toileting. Will he be able to get changed for PE by himself? Will he be able to sit and do what the rest of the class is doing? Does he have tantrums etc etc. My son is very placid so meltdowns are few and far between. But they all need to be down. Plus do you think he'll need a T.A? My son had limited language and even now having a conversation is very one sided but is beginning to come along. His T.A, is brilliant with him though and he loves her. I guess governments are reluctant to give statements to children as that's basically given the school extra money for a child which they don't have. 

Have you thought about sending you son to a special autistic school if there is one in your area? The reason I'm saying this as I have an older friend who's son has ASD and is now 20. He never felt happy in mainstream school and only got diagnosed a year and a half before leaving school and moved to an autistic school and said it was the the best thing that ever happen. This was because he was with people like him. He's not stupid and a member of Mensa so thats also a thought.

Sorry I didn't really help much but I thought I'd just give you a few ideas.


----------



## ellismum

Ellis has recently been diagnosed with ADHD and they are still reviewing other sensory and social problems and will need full time assistance. We've already been rejected once and there's a 6 month limit before you can reapply. His current pre-school and their SENCO have been amazing and are pushing for this but we can't re apply until next month. Hopefully now we have a diagnosis on paper it will be accepted. As a result he is not starting school in September but in January. Have you spoken to His new schools headteacher to gauge what support is current in class and what they recommend? I'd also look into seeing if there is a charity/support group who can help with paperwork.


----------



## dreamofabean

Hi,
I hope you don't mind me posting. I am a senco in a primary school so can give you a bit of insight. If you are looking at a mainstream school for sept then I would book to see their senco ASAP when school returns.
They will be able to tell you in more detail how they can support your little one and what they can offer. It may very well be that the school need to apply for a statement and although the system is changing, I generally find that a child with an asd diagnosis won't be turned down. Even if you don't particularly need one initially, it's your safety net if your little one needs more support or you find he isn't coping and needs a special provision school.
The authority I work in has a team called the communication and autism team that work with schools to help set targets and interventions for asd youngsters and they also run parent groups etc. it may be worth seeing if there is any such group in your authority.
All the best Hun x


----------



## roxie78

dreamofabean said:


> Hi,
> I hope you don't mind me posting. I am a senco in a primary school so can give you a bit of insight. If you are looking at a mainstream school for sept then I would book to see their senco ASAP when school returns.
> They will be able to tell you in more detail how they can support your little one and what they can offer. It may very well be that the school need to apply for a statement and although the system is changing, I generally find that a child with an asd diagnosis won't be turned down. Even if you don't particularly need one initially, it's your safety net if your little one needs more support or you find he isn't coping and needs a special provision school.
> The authority I work in has a team called the communication and autism team that work with schools to help set targets and interventions for asd youngsters and they also run parent groups etc. it may be worth seeing if there is any such group in your authority.
> All the best Hun x

Hi thanks for the reply. As my son is already at the school as he has been attending 5 afternoons a week at their nursery, which is in the same building and even area to the reception area where he will go in September, the SENCO there are already involved and have been since he started so he has IEP's etc all in place so hopefully when he comes to start in September I HOPE they manage to make sure he is given all the help he needs...but we shall see!

In all the meeting I had with them over the past year to review his IEPs it was never once mentioned that he wouldn't be able to cope in a mainstream school so I am guessing that if they had any concerns they would have told me? (hopefully!) His ASD in my opinion isnt all that severe overall but I know he does struggle a bit with his social skills which I know is the norm but he is now starting to engage in conversation with his peers - but only if they initiiate it.

On the toileting front I put him in pants a few days ago with only 1 or 2 accidents so I know it is early days and they all have accidents but I am hoping for some sort of miracle in that over the summer holidays I can get him trained to some degree!


----------



## roxie78

mummy2o said:


> My son wasn't toilet trained when he started school. He picked it up over night more or less just after he got into year 1. It was like he suddenly knew what he had to do. Since then he only had a couple of accidents and that was in the very cold weather we had and he was outside horse riding, and his riding teacher wouldn't get him off the horse quick enough! One thing he doesn't do is say and just goes which use to frustrate his teachers, but now he can wait long now. So I wouldn't worry to much about toilet training.
> 
> As for a statement I would recommend getting one. Especially if he has other issues than just toileting. Will he be able to get changed for PE by himself? Will he be able to sit and do what the rest of the class is doing? Does he have tantrums etc etc. My son is very placid so meltdowns are few and far between. But they all need to be down. Plus do you think he'll need a T.A? My son had limited language and even now having a conversation is very one sided but is beginning to come along. His T.A, is brilliant with him though and he loves her. I guess governments are reluctant to give statements to children as that's basically given the school extra money for a child which they don't have.
> 
> Have you thought about sending you son to a special autistic school if there is one in your area? The reason I'm saying this as I have an older friend who's son has ASD and is now 20. He never felt happy in mainstream school and only got diagnosed a year and a half before leaving school and moved to an autistic school and said it was the the best thing that ever happen. This was because he was with people like him. He's not stupid and a member of Mensa so thats also a thought.
> 
> Sorry I didn't really help much but I thought I'd just give you a few ideas.

Thanks for the reply, I have started attempting to toilet train him over the summer holidays and it is actually going slightly better than I thought although I know it is early days!

With regards to getting changed for PE he is fine with shoes, socks and trousers its just tops he sruggles with so another thing I'm hoping to work on over the holidays!

He doesn't really have tantrums at school he saves the few he has for at home (lucky me!) There are 2 TA's for the whole class so I'm not sure how that will work I do think he could do with his own so will have to ask about that!

I think I'd like to give mainstream school a try first before considering a specialist school. He has been at the nursery there for the past year and he is familiar with it so it would be nice if he could settle there but we shall see!


----------



## dreamofabean

All sounds pretty positive then Hun :)
If at any point you aren't happy then parents can make a statement request too so even if school say no, you can put your put down and apply yourself.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi, a statement ia separate from a diagnosis. You need to apply to the LEA either you can ask or the school can. Once you have asked they have six weeks to respond as to whether they will asses him. If they do asses there is another time scale and then the outcome.
I fought mine for two years and had two tribunals but I won! If you need advice let me know x I work for hpcn x


----------



## roxie78

Just a quick update. Advice please! Thomas started in reception a few weeks ago and is actually doing quite well so (I think)! However we have a meeting set up on Monday with the teacher, School senco and the other individuals who come into school to help him, regarding a statement. This was set up at the schools request. I want to go in with a bit of knowledge and ask the right questions and not say yes or no to the wrong things lol so any tips on what I should be asking/fighting for or saying no to etc????? Any tips advice appreciated! X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

First of all check he is on a IEP, he should be on that whether he needs help or not. Dont let them leave it too late x


----------



## roxie78

Midnight_Fairy said:


> First of all check he is on a IEP, he should be on that whether he needs help or not. Dont let them leave it too late x

Thanks, he already has his IEP in place as he was at the nursery attached to the school last year although it will need revising now he has moved up to reception.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

When going for a statement every thing needs backing up. So for everything you say he needs you need to say why, example of it happening and what happens without it.


----------

